# Angeln am Lac de Longemer Frankreich



## JulianFish (30. August 2009)

:m|krach:#h:k|supergri:l:kHallo zusammen#h
Ich gehe bald am Lac de Longemer Angeln und wollte etwas über Fischbestand und Angelmetoden wissen...

Danke schon mal im voraus
|rolleyes#c#q#h#c#t|bla:|wavey:|bigeyes


----------



## JulianFish (31. August 2009)

*AW: Angel am Lac de Longemer Frankreich*

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kruegest (31. August 2009)

*AW: Angel am Lac de Longemer Frankreich*

hey hey... 
wann willst denn fahren?? ich hab vor vom 2-4oktober nach franz zu fahren... weiss nur noch nicht genau wo hin... den lac de longemer hab ich mir aber auch schon ins auge gefasst;-) glaub um die ecke der lac de lispach(oder so) ist auch nicht schlecht.....#6 nur: mein problem: würde gerne nachtangeln!!?? ist das denn dort erlaubt???#c

grüsse kruegest


----------



## JulianFish (1. September 2009)

*AW: Angel am Lac de Longemer Frankreich*

Hi
Also ich fahre diesen Freitag bis Sonntag. Bei dem Nachtangel bin ich mir nicht so sicher, aber ich hab mich mal im Google schlau gemacht bei den Seen in der Umgebung ist Nachtangeln nicht erlaubt. Bei dem See hab ich nochnichts gefunden aber denke das es dort genauso verboten ist. Aber wenn du im Oktober gehst sind eh net so viel Kontrolöre da.
Gruß Julian


----------



## Ndber (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angel am Lac de Longemer Frankreich*

War in letzter Zeit jemand am Lac de Longemer?

Bin da ende August mit meinem Sohn für ein paar Tage und wollte evtl meine Spinruten mitnehmen.
Lohnt sich da ein Versuch auf Hecht oder Barsch?

Und gleich noch eine Frage:
Mein Sohnemann ist 11Jahre alt und will auch unbedingt mal Spinfischen. Ist das in Frankreich erlaubt und braucht er dafür auch einen Erlaubnisschein?


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angel am Lac de Longemer Frankreich*

http://www.gerardmer.net/peche_allemand.phphttp://http://www.gerardmer.net/peche_allemand.php
Jede Menge Auskünfte bei einer Frage bei Mother "G"...  Die angegebenen Tel nummern sind wohl auch deutschsprechende dabei


----------



## Ndber (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angel am Lac de Longemer Frankreich*

Danke für die Antwort. Die Seite kenne ich.
Das liest sich ja alles super, aber hat schon mal jemand eigene Erfahrungen an diesem See gesammelt und kann mir evtl. ein paar Tips geben?

Auf die Frage ob Kinder unter 12 in Frankreich Spinnfischen dürfen kann ich im Internet leider nix finden. Weiß da jemand Bescheid?


----------



## LittleGraham (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angel am Lac de Longemer Frankreich*

was dein kind betrifft findest du die angelrrechte in frankreich unter http://de.cartedepeche.fr/

ich wohne in frankreich und bin gerade selbst noch am lernen wie das hier mit den regeln läuft. soviel ich das verstehe brauchst du entweder ne gewässerkarte von dem besitzer des gewässers bzw eine carte de peche (angelschein) diese gilt aber nur für öffentliche gewässer und nicht für private^^. da die masse aber privat ist, denk ich brauch dein kind nur ne gewässer karte.


----------



## Vafthrudnir (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich grabe das aus aktuellem Anlass mal wieder aus. Bekommt man eine Angelberechtigung dort an den Campingplätzen oder muss man zum nächsten Angelshop?


----------

